# Remains of Idaho sailor aboard USS Oklahoma at Pearl Harbor are identified, coming home



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

A U.S. Navy sailor from Shelley, Idaho, who was killed at Pearl Harbor can now be listed as “accounted for,” and his remains will be buried in his hometown.
Navy Fireman 2nd Class Carl M. Bradley, was 19 and on board the battleship USS Oklahoma moored at Ford Island, Pearl Harbor, on Dec. 7, 1941, when his ship was attacked by Japanese aircraft — the surprise attack that launched the United States into World War II.


Full story/photos here: https://www.yahoo.com/news/remains-idaho-sailor-aboard-uss-221623051.html


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Welcome home Carl M. Bradley. Rest In Peace!
*Glad he is NOT forgotten and we support ALL those that continue to work on these matters. Never forget those that served and their families!


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

I got interested in you post of identification of remains of Oklahoma crew member. Evidently, there is an effort to identify other remains in the Hawaii cemetery. Remarkable effort.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Mowgli Terry said:


> I got interested in you post of identification of remains of Oklahoma crew member. Evidently, there is an effort to identify other remains in the Hawaii cemetery. Remarkable effort.


We really respect and support all those that work hard at returning our veterans home.
*William Eugene Blanchard was killed on Dec. 7, 1941, on board the USS Oklahoma during the Japanese attack on Pearl Harbor. Blanchard’s remains were positively identified in January 2021 via DNA testing conducted by the Defense POW/MIA Accounting Agency.
* Defense POW/MIA Accounting Agency is just one avenue we have for such matters.
*My uncle Duane "Skeeter" Pickering a Marine and good person shared with me once that he always wanted his missing fellow Marines that never made it out of Korea accounted for.
*America has left many fallen behind over the years and we owe it to them to never give up searching for them.
*Never forget those that served!


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Support the Troops, but don't forget the Veterans. 
The Battle continues at Home.


----------



## CatchySaver (Nov 21, 2017)

It’s mind boggling to think how different times were back then. We will never experience the 1900’s again, and that may be a good thing.


----------

